

Good Resource: Joel On Software Forums  - utnick
http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/?biz

======
utnick
Maybe everyone already knows about this.. but this is a really good forum on
building and selling software. Just discovered it today.

------
tx
Yep. An example of old, "non-cool" and "evil" technology (classic ASP) still
at work, loading pages nearly instantly :-)

------
jeremytliles
I've found the users there tend to be very helpful if you want a small group
to take a look at your app/project at an early stage and give feedback. Just
keep in mind that the demographic skews technical.

------
Harkins
One caveat: anyone caught discussing software quality on the JoS boards will
be beaten to death with posts echoing "Quality and design and anything else
that makes a programmer happy are evil unless they directly put money into my
pocket!" Which may more or less be accurate, but is often presented in a
shortsighted and oddly coder-negative way.

------
skmurphy
It's primarily solo entrepreneurs who bring a bias against teams or growing
larger than one person can manage. If you are a solo entrepreneur and want to
learn how to be successful in that mode there is a lot of practical advice.

------
bdfh42
This is a good forum for micro ISVs in particular. Good place for general
questions as well - it has a pretty experienced group of users supporting it.

------
wallflower
For some reason, I like how the forum UI isn't the boring-phpBB navy-and-blue
boxes but just a linked list (pun intended)

------
edw519
Is is just me, or is .net the predominent technology there?

~~~
hernan7
Yes it is, with a dash of ADO/ COM/ ASP/ OLE. I used to lurk in there for some
time, and the forum seemed to be populated mostly by one-man micro-ISV's
trying to sell shrink-wrapped Windows software packages.

~~~
edw519
That's what I thought. Ewww.

The discussion over there seems really worthwhile, but for some reason, I just
_hate_ that technology.

Shrink wrapped software packages doesn't sound too exciting either.

I'm a one-man micro-ISV, but the 37signals model seems much more appealing to
me.

